
Show HN: Coronavirus Dashboard Focused on Clarity - MrAlexey
http://covidly.com
======
sezna
I'm not a stats expert, and this is a genuine question rather than an
accusation. I notice on the "graphs" page, the trends look very close to
perfect exponential curves when China is excluded, but get a lot further from
that when China is included. Does this suggest a lack of accuracy in the
numbers they've reported, or is it more likely that the government's strong
reaction to the outbreak quelled the exponential growth in a mathematically
disruptive way?

~~~
MrAlexey
Great question - I have heard both of the options you mentioned as possible
explanations for the decline of new cases.

Personally I like to give countries the benefit of the doubt. As difficult as
it sounds to quarantine and stop the spread of a virus in a country with 1+
billion people and multiple 10M+ cities, China is one of the few countries
that could actually pull it off.

At the end of the day, the option you pick probably depends on whether or not
you trust the numbers provided :)

------
mtmail
Can you add the copyright attribution to the map (Mapbox, OpenStreetMap it
seems) or at minimum on the /about page? It's part of their terms of service
and not optional.

~~~
MrAlexey
Very good point - the attribution has been added. Thanks!

------
Philipp0205
Cool! Is there somewhere a explanation what the "halth score" means?

~~~
MrAlexey
For a site focused on "clarity", I sure didn't make the formula very clear :)
I will work on clarifying it on the website.

The formula is a combination of: 40% - new cases / total cases (indicator of
how much things are blowing up) 40% - absolute number of new cases (indicator
for whether things are slowing down or not) 20% - recovered cases / total
cases (indicator for recovery progress, although not all countries seem to
post their recovery data)

The formula itself is somewhat arbitrary, but I felt it was a decently good
metric that summarized the situation in every country. I'm open to suggestions
on how to improve it as well!

